# Chinese man photographed naked while trying to evade his lovers husband



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 4, 2009)

http://momento24.com/en/2009/11/04/...ked-while-trying-to-evade-his-lovers-husband/


> It apparently was not a good day to be outside naked.
> People are even laughing at how I look naked, but I have to point out it was a very cold day, Sun added.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2009)

> In 2003, the Chinese government relaxed its traditional hold over the private lives of the people by allowing them to marry without the permission of their bosses.



I found that bit interesting.

Also, he should have brought earmuffs.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 4, 2009)

Saw that on Red Eye on Monday, hilarious.


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello,  ...even the Chinese styles....got game...!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2009)

Cold phffft Chengdu is in Sichuan and it is probably in the 70s there during the day


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 4, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Cold phffft Chengdu is in Sichuan and it is probably in the 70s there during the day



Maybe you just feel colder when your goolies are being threatened.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 4, 2009)

:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I guess that's letting it all hang out. At least he wasn't dangling from that window. 
Wonders how the wife fared inside... *Honey I'm hom--- why are you naked?"


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 5, 2009)

wow. wierd, and sad...


----------

